# Me, Myself and I    (Images from my Webcam)



## eddyk (Nov 4, 2005)

Me, just various images i've taken of myself with my webcam over the last few months...


----------



## Corry (Nov 4, 2005)

In that first one....are you wearing a pink shirt with the collar popped?  

And you get bored easily, dontcha? 

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## eddyk (Nov 4, 2005)

There are 4 pics of me in the same pink shirt with the collar popped 

And yes, I an very bored...most of the time.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

*I want that Hitler imitation out!*


----------



## eddyk (Nov 4, 2005)

Could of said it via PM ^^


It's gone now anyway.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2005)

eddyk said:
			
		

> Could of said it via PM ^^
> 
> 
> It's gone now anyway.


 Sometimes we choose to say things publicly so others may learn what's not tolerated, as well.  

Now you know.


----------



## eddyk (Nov 4, 2005)

Bah.


Embarassed me.


Could of said please aswell.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2005)

eddyk said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> 
> Embarassed me.
> ...


 Check your pm.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 4, 2005)

eddyk said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> 
> Embarassed me.
> ...



Well, given she's from Germany, I imagine it's a bit of touchy subject, mmm?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Well, given she's from Germany, I imagine it's a bit of touchy subject, mmm?


 
Guess you are very right here, Robert.
Some things bring out immediate reactions in me.
No apologies.

But still friends, Eddy.
No worries.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 6, 2005)

> Could of said please aswell.





> Well, given she's from Germany, I imagine it's a bit of touchy subject, mmm?


 
Some issues are of such a hot button topic, being polite is not an option. On the other hand, we all make mistakes.


----------

